# Necsus...1000!!!!!



## Elisa68

Al *Castigatore* del forum italiano 1000 complimenti per questo traguardo! 


_"cosa è il kibbutz?"_
_"dicesi kibbutz, tipica espressione dialettale di Alberobello usata dalle contadine; quando bussano alla porta con molta violenza, con arroganza, allora queste contadine vestite di nero rispondono: KIBBUTZ?"    _
_(da "Fantozzi subisce ancora")_


----------



## Saoul

CAPPERI!!!!!
Complimenti! 
Complimenti!
Complimenti!
e Capperi!!!!

(Una volta tanto non sono in un ritardo pauroso!)

Kudos a pioggia sul tuo capo!


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni!

1000 post/posts/interventi (cerco di accontentare tutti ) uno più saggio, equilibrato, razionale, erudito (e, perché no, signorile) dell'altro.

Non stare a sentire Elisa. E poi, come scriveva nel 1300 Bartolomeo da San Concordio, _quegli, che è dolcemente gastigato, ha in reverenzia il suo gastigatore... _

Ancora auguri

Carlo


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Elisa, per il thread (e il kibbutz)!
Carlo e Saoul per l'adesione, i kudos (sono dovuto andare a vedere), la citazione (povero Tim).
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## heidita

Caro Necsus, non visito il foro italiano mai, ma l'ho fatto una volta y pronto sei statto per ayutare.

Socorro, antes de que siga destrozando el idoma, un abrazo fuerte y 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## lsp

Thanks for all your colorful help  ! *Congrats on the milestone!*


----------



## Necsus

*Tausend Dank, Heidita!*

*Thank you a lot, Ls**p!* (if you don't see very well some words or letters it's not because your eyes or your screen..!)


----------



## fran06

Ma BRAVO BRAVO BRAVO!!!!!



*CONGRATULAZIONI !!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Necsus

Ma GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE, Fran !!! (io comunque spendo piacevolmente e istruttivamente un po' del mio tempo, il resto viene da solo)


----------



## emma1968

Adesso ti fischieranno un'altra volta, dico..... le orecchie.

Congratulazioni anche a te!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Necsus

Denghiu per i fischi, Emma!!!


----------



## emma1968

Necsus said:
			
		

> Denghiu per i fischi, Emma!!!


Iu ar uelcam


----------



## danalto

...pant...pant...eccomi eccomi arrivooooooooooo!!!
sono in ritardo, ma ho portato la giustificazione scritta!


----------



## Necsus

danalto said:
			
		

> sono in ritardo, ma ho portato la giustificazione scritta!


Ah, be'!


----------



## Eugin

*Molte grazie per questi primi 1.000 posti!!!  *

*Spero che continua così, forse io posso continuare imparando la tua lingua che voglio tanto!!!  *
** 
*Un caro saluto alla bella Roma!! desidero tanto potere essere lì.... ahh.... (sigh.... -mi manca la faccia con un "sigh"...-   ) *
** 
*Grazie, di tutto cuore!!!
*
*Saluti!*


----------



## coppergirl

*Well done, Necsus!  Congratulations and thanks for everything I have learned from reading your posts!  *

*Bravo!  Congratulazioni!  Tanti auguri . . . How many ways can I say "Congrats" and "Well done"? *

*Cheers!*


----------



## Necsus

Grazie a te, Eugin, e al tuo gatto-joker!!!

Thank you, Anne!
According to my poor knowledge of English I suppose that 'well done' here doesn't mean 'ben cotto'..!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Festa (*) per tutti ! 
Gracie.

(*) il primo disegno precisamente.


----------



## Necsus

Merci beaucoup, Karine!
1000 spaghetti bianchi rossi e verdi!!!


----------



## coppergirl

Necsus said:
			
		

> Grazie a te, Eugin, e al tuo gatto-joker!!!
> 
> Thank you, Anne!
> According to my poor knowledge of English I suppose that 'well done' here doesn't mean 'ben cotto'..!


 
*Naaahhhh---it means "You did a good job!"  unless you are talking about a steak . . .  *


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

COnGRaTUlaTIonS!!!!  You have always helped me, and for this I am thankful.


----------



## Necsus

MA, I'm grateful to you for appreciating my attempts.


----------



## Alfry

Ritardo cronico, come sempre... congratulazioni Necsus.
Per tutto quello che hai fatto e che, ne son certo, farai ancora.


----------



## Necsus

Non preoccuparti, Alfry, ho saputo della tua disavventura sulla battigia!


----------



## ElaineG

Meglio tardi che mai!  Grazie e congratulazioni.  Siamo fortunati di averti con noi!


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Elaine!
Sono fortunato io ad aver incrociato la strada con i vostri impagabili fora/forums!


----------



## combustion

Complimenti!!! ...e scusa per il ritardo!!
comby


----------



## Necsus

Be'..., combustione lenta!!! (ma inesorabile)
Grazie, Cecilia!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulazioni, Necsus!  Il primo "postiversary" è sempre molto speciale!

A presto,
Elisabetta


----------



## Necsus

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Congratulazioni, Necsus! Il primo "postiversary" è sempre molto speciale!


Non si scorda mai!!!
Grazie di cuore, Elisabetta!


----------



## Jana337

*Elisabetta è arrivata tardi, posso farlo anch'io? 

 Molti auguri ad uno dei membri più rigorosi! 



 Jana*​


----------



## Necsus

Prego, Jana. Accomodati, ho tenuto qualche posto..! 
Grazie!

*uno dei membri più rigorosi!* - Ma dai...   (è un complimento, vero?)
A proposito, vogliamo parlare di tutti i refusi che ho segnalato nel forum e che ancora non...


----------



## TimLA

To my Professor...belated congratulations.
And I'm *able* to say that I can't thank you enough for your help, and I *may* acutally write a complete sentence without errors...someday...with your help.
 
Tim


----------



## lsp

TimLA said:
			
		

> To my Professor...belated congratulations.
> And I'm *able* to say that I can't thank you enough for your help, and I *may* acutally actually write a complete sentence without errors...someday...with your help.
> 
> Tim


I was going to say that today was the day (since you didn't specify_ in Italian_), but then I noticed it. Sorry, Tim, I simply couldn't resist. We need a devil-smiley-face icon


----------



## Otter

Congratulations Necsus,

and

Thanks so much for your help.  

Otter


----------



## TimLA

lsp said:
			
		

> I was going to say that today was the day (since you didn't specify_ in Italian_), but then I noticed it. Sorry, Tim, I simply couldn't resist. We need a devil-smiley-face icon


 
Thank you... 
And as I've stated before...I'm here...warts and all...in all languages!
Tim


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:
			
		

> To my Professor...belated congratulations.
> And I'm *able* to say that I can't thank you enough for your help, and I *may* acutally write a complete sentence without errors...someday...with your help.
> Tim


To my favourite 'castigato'... thanks.
*able/may*:
1) qui li hai invertiti apposta;
2) hai imparato ad usarli in italiano e hai disimparato a farlo in inglese;
3) io conosco l'inglese ancora meno di quanto credevo, Lsp è d'accordo con te, e la frase è giusta così.




			
				Otter said:
			
		

> Congratulations Necsus,
> and
> Thanks so much for your help.


 Thank you very much, *Otter* (for your questions too)!


----------

